# Upgrading my 55g



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I am buying a new tank for my 5-6" reds, i have 5 of them.What tank would you guys suggest I get.I am low on cash, but any suggestions will do.Thanks


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

whatever is bigger than a 55 and fits your budget. Look in the classifieds and local listings....


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

My mom works at a nature pet center and can get jebo's for cost.what size would work out for a year and will let them grow nicley.65g?90?110?


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

Go with the tank with the biggest footprint (length and width). It's the surface area that matters most. I think the smallest tank in a six foot length is a 90 gallon. I'd like to buy a bunch of them.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Zoo_Keeper said:


> Go with the tank with the biggest footprint (length and width). It's the surface area that matters most. I think the smallest tank in a six foot length is a 90 gallon. I'd like to buy a bunch of them.
> [snapback]1198050[/snapback]​


 If a 90 is 6ft long then i couldn't be that tall or wide. Go with the largets footprint over all..


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

cool thanks


----------

